# what is this?



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have never been able to find out what this is. It's just beautiful! But I would love to know what kind it is. Thank you.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Looks like bougainvillea


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Looks like a double camellia to me.


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

After googling both of these names of flower, I think it is a double camelia. I found pictures that look just like it. 
Thank you so much!
Now my question is, How can I get starts from it, if I can?
And when can I dig this up and move it? It is too close to my house foundation.
Thanks again! I am doing the happy dance here! :banana:


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

You can do cuttings. It's usually best to keep the cuttings in pots for up to a year so they're very strong before transferring to the ground. My friend made about 20 cuttings one year because he hoped that at least 5 would make it and ended up with 18. 

Good luck!


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you Wolfy-hound. Could you please tell me how to do this? I don't have a green thumb at all. I would appreciate any help with this. Thank you.
​


----------

